

programming input meets business idea - bkj123

Good day!  Can I get your input?<p>1. I have a couple of web-based biz ideas (who doesn't!) that I'd like to build.<p>2. The ideas mostly involve simple database interactions.  Basically, gathering and presenting data.  I'll eventually need to address things like user management, performance, &#38; security.<p>3. I am not proficient at a particular web framework / language<p>4. I am proficient at SQL, know html/xml in degrees, and know slightly-more-than-nothing about javascript.  OO experience is very limited at best. Have done a little with PHP, (OLD) ASP, and Unix<p>5. My goal is not to have a perfect app but rather to get something going and go from there.  I want to acquire first hand build experience.  Thus, options like elance or hiring a programmer are out for this exercise.<p>6. I'm dedicated to putting in the time to learn (and fail) but certainly appreciate using tools, languages, etc with limited ramp-up times.<p>With this said, any suggestions for languages/ frameworks / tools to use?<p>Thank you!<p>P.S. the last thing I want is another PHP vs. Ruby vs. Python vs. whatever holy war discussion
======
noodle
if you want to learn something, try rails. if you want to go with something
familiar, use codeigniter or cakephp.

